# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Firearms licence waiting times

## yogi

How long is it taking to get your licence renewed from the time you apply till the time you have received it in the mail?
I have applied for mine first week of January and went through all the process of renewal but still no sign. It expired mid April.

----------


## Danger Mouse

took mine 4 months last year, you might want to chase them up. I moved house and told them for the new inspection. a year later no inspection. They had basically lost my notification and forgotten about it.

----------


## Rushy

Ring your AO

----------


## Shearer

5 months.

----------


## Cyclops

My son applied for his licence 18 months ago. 
The holdup was the printing of the licence. 
Our AO gave us the licence number to use before tbe licence arrived.
 When the licence finally arrived it had to be replaced as it missed a middle name from it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody Hell!
Ive got 1 month left on mine better go to the cop shop tomorrow!

----------


## mikee

> Bloody Hell!
> Ive got 1 month left on mine better go to the cop shop tomorrow!


they should have sent you a renewal

----------


## TheJanitar

Been waiting about 5 weeks for mine. Not here yet.. Is it worthwhile to call my local AO and ask for a firearms license #? Or am I dreaming here?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> they should have sent you a renewal


Yes "they" "should have" sent me one too, but they didn't....... 

Didn't with my Dealers licence last year either.....Did this year though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p

there is an email address where u can chase it up, Ill see if i can find it

----------


## 199p

> there is an email address where u can chase it up, Ill see if i can find it


I lied that was about permits

----------


## veitnamcam

> they should have sent you a renewal


Nup.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Taff

Listening to customers it seems to vary between 8-12 weeks, if it's approved and awaiting printing  our local FAO allows us to ring to arrange ammo sales.

----------


## BobGibson

I applied in Oct 2016 for a Dec 25th 2016 expired licence. Got my renewed FAL 5 days ago.
So thats 7 months

----------


## TheJanitar

> Listening to customers it seems to vary between 8-12 weeks, if it's approved and awaiting printing  our local FAO allows us to ring to arrange ammo sales.


Okay so once my license is approved I may be able to purchase a gun? With the AO'S permission and a written order or something like that ofc.. Or is that impossible? Cheers

----------


## Rushy

> I applied in Oct 2016 for a Dec 25th 2016 expired licence. Got my renewed FAL 5 days ago.
> So thats 7 months


The delays are becoming ridiculous.  There is a case to be made to privatise this process.

----------


## Ryan

Just as an aside it took me 13 days from electronic submission to paperwork in hand for an import permit. Clearly some in the bureaucracy are more efficient than others.

----------


## Friwi

Another proof that the " poor" police are under resourced and would struggle even more with the burden of an eventual register to maintain?

----------


## Tasbay

Some things that help speed up the process are Referees that are easily contacted. In some cases it takes weeks just to contact the 3 for interviews, if you can have then in the same area you live otherwise the file is sent all over the country which takes time. Also if you are contacted by an officer do your best to make yourself available for the time they ask to do the interview. They may have a large area to cover and your particular spot may only be visited every couple of weeks. Have your security up to scratch so the Officer doesn't have to come back when next in the area.

Did my P endorsement drivers licence. 10 - 12 weeks to process and remember everything on that is done at the counter.

----------


## Towely

My firearms L renewal last year took about 7-8 weeks from submitting form to turning up in mail. I renewed my drivers L on a Friday afternoon and had that card in the mail Monday morning.... Rural delivery.

----------


## TheJanitar

> My firearms L renewal last year took about 7-8 weeks from submitting form to turning up in mail. I renewed my drivers L on a Friday afternoon and had that card in the mail Monday morning.... Rural delivery.


The nz police need to get on the same level as the NZTA!!

----------


## 10-Ring

> The nz police need to get on the same level as the NZTA!!


There's a substantial difference between renewing a driver's licence and renewing a firearms licence.

----------


## timattalon

One of the issues I was warned about was the printing process backlog. The cops were getting the approvals side all doen but the printing was done in wellington and the place that does the printing was closed after the november quakes. They have apparently started to catch up no but this was the reason given for some of the delays. It probably did not help they were running behind at the time the quakes hit either...

----------


## TheJanitar

> There's a substantial difference between renewing a driver's licence and renewing a firearms licence.


There's also a substantial difference between the efficiency of the NZTA system and the nz police licensing department  :Grin: 

On a serious note, I'm well aware of that yes. But I do think there are steps they can/should take to reduce the waiting time judging from the stories ive heard..

----------


## TheJanitar

> This is probably a dick move, but someone had suggested me to fill out dissatisfaction form online on the time its taking to print licence (I filled it after waiting 3 months and needed it for an auction on TradeMe) and the licence came within 42 hours after I filled the form out. Some other members also mentioned filling that form out will most likely get your licence in mail within 1 or 2 days, but kind of a dick move since your licence gets bumped to the top of the list over everyone else just cause we complained.


Is that a known fact? Might contemplate doing the same in about 3-4weeks if I spot something ideal on trademe or on the forums.

----------


## Russian 22.

The arms officer I handed the paperwork to said I should expect to wait 2 months. 8 weeks or so.

It helps if you weren't silly like me and hand the paperwork into the wrong police station as you only had a lunch break to use when the arms officer is actually working. I was meant to hand it in to the inner city branch. But I was all the way in takanini.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hutch

Applied for my renewal last week. The vetting guy came to see me today at my office and then shot round a talked to the Mrs and check the security. Told me there would be a wait for the card, so we will see. He did say if I needed to I can contact them to have them confirm I do hold a licence before the new one arrives.

----------


## Friwi

Just received mine this morning. Maybe they thought I should get it in time for duck opening day ? :-)
Did paperwork early February , so it is not too bad.

----------


## Cigar

I did my paperwork in late Jan, had interview first week of Feb, received new license mid March.

----------


## Swoffer

The email address to check progress of your license renewal is project.firearms@police.govt.nz
They replied to me in 24 hours. My renewal took 2 months start to finish.

----------


## veitnamcam

Received my reminder today, after I have paid the fee,got the photos and referees and submitted the forms.

At least I got one but less than a month is not much lead time.

----------


## GWH

Shit, mine expires in Sept, I'd better get onto it by the sounds.

----------


## Sideshow

> This is probably a dick move, but someone had suggested me to fill out dissatisfaction form online on the time its taking to print licence (I filled it after waiting 3 months and needed it for an auction on TradeMe) and the licence came within 42 hours after I filled the form out. Some other members also mentioned filling that form out will most likely get your licence in mail within 1 or 2 days, but kind of a dick move since your licence gets bumped to the top of the list over everyone else just cause we complained.


No I do not think that this is a dick move!
You are paying for a service that is not being provided. If I get a bad meal in a restaurant then I complain!
I feel that there is no difference between the two as money has changed hands.
Get a tradesman in that dose a shit job you go to Fair Go, trading standers etc. This is just the same.
Complain guys do it loudly too. You pay your taxes for this. Don't get me started that they now want to change the laws and are dragging there feet because they want less of us to have our sporting goods.
Can you imagine if they licensed golf clubs :Psmiley:  and dragged there feet with waiting times on that.....even the ones with the extra long mag and pistol grip handle :O O:  man golf is so bad ass :ORLY:  


Thank god it's Friday evening time for a BEER :XD:

----------


## Gapped axe

I have done 2 referee requests this week, I did both at the same time over the phone for two different people from different area's. Efficient AO.

----------


## Dama dama

Mine took 5 months

----------


## muzza

Family member is doing renewal at present - 5 weeks from time of application until interview , vetting officer suggested another 3 months until new licence card in hand .

----------


## Sideshow

I understand that it takes time for the officers to get around.....but dose it really need to be a police officer?
They really need to out source this! Simple effective training and almost anybody off good sound character could do this job.
Mind you you would need to put in the job interview a question on being anti! 

Had a comment from a cop here in the uk about how do you think the animal feels? :Wtfsmilie:  I told him to do his job and keep his personal feelings to himself his mate nearly fell over laughing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## systolic

> I understand that it takes time for the officers to get around.....but dose it really need to be a police officer?
> They really need to out source this! Simple effective training and almost anybody off good sound character could do this job.
> Mind you you would need to put in the job interview a question on being anti! 
> 
> Had a comment from a cop here in the uk about how do you think the animal feels? I told him to do his job and keep his personal feelings to himself his mate nearly fell over laughing


There haven't been serving cops doing it for years around here. Usually just retired cops or office staff employed by the cops being paid a certain amount for each file they put through.

----------


## Sideshow

> There haven't been serving cops doing it for years around here. Usually just retired cops or office staff employed by the cops being paid a certain amount for each file they put through.


Oh so the faster they post files the more they get paid :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY:  :X X:

----------


## planenutz

A mate just told me today he finally received his licence in the mail on Friday... waiting time... 7 months. It was just a renewal, not starting from scratch. He's in his 50's and held a licence since he was a teenager. 

Another personal I know locally who is actually a police officer... last time I spoke with him two weeks ago... still waiting after 6 months.

Young lad who is my sons' good mate... applied in December, just did his interview two days ago. Given it will be another 3 weeks before he gets the plastic you can pretty much call it 6 months. 

This time last year it took 3 weeks to get an interview and another 3 weeks to get the plastic. So what changed? Well, since then our local lady (who was really good at her job) resigned and moved on. I dare say she was a busy lady and was under a lot of pressure for a part time worker. Just goes to show the value of good employees.

----------


## Sideshow

And your in a lesser populated part of NZ planenutz

----------


## planenutz

> And your in a lesser populated part of NZ planenutz


Very true. 

Mind you, I would expect we have a very high number of FAL holders by head of population in Otago.

----------


## Russian 22.

> The email address to check progress of your license renewal is project.firearms@police.govt.nz
> They replied to me in 24 hours. My renewal took 2 months start to finish.


Is the same email address to email if you've applied for a license?

----------


## MaW

> Just as an aside it took me 13 days from electronic submission to paperwork in hand for an import permit. Clearly some in the bureaucracy are more efficient than others.


   I just got one back.   According to dates on the paper, it was about 2 weeks from submission to approval.  It was then 6 weeks following approval before it arrived in the mail.

----------


## gonetropo

my renewal was delayed as i had a "black mark" placed against me for refusing to tell interviewer what i owned (all a-cat)

----------


## TheJanitar

> Is the same email address to email if you've applied for a license?


I think so. I emailed our local firearms office regarding the status of my license application , no reply. Then i emailed the address posted by Swoffer and i got a reply within an hour or two stating that they would get back to me with an update "during the next week." (maybe auto reply?) No update yet ofcourse. But to be honest with ya, i dont expect one at all. It is plain that they are in no rush at all to do their work  :Have A Nice Day:  Have tried calling our local firearms office a couple of times too but no pickup. Maybe I should be calling 111? Might get an answer then if im lucky?  :ORLY:   :Angry:  smh

----------


## Russian 22.

> I think so. I emailed our local firearms office regarding the status of my license application , no reply. Then i emailed the address posted by Swoffer and i got a reply within an hour or two stating that they would get back to me with an update "during the next week." (maybe auto reply?) No update yet ofcourse. But to be honest with ya, i dont expect one at all. It is plain that they are in no rush at all to do their work  Have tried calling our local firearms office a couple of times too but no pickup. Maybe I should be calling 111? Might get an answer then if im lucky?   smh


You can file a unsatisfied form under the praise or complaints part of the police website. That will probably help more.

I will probably give them til the end of the month before I do any chasing up.

----------


## Ernie

> I think so. I emailed our local firearms office regarding the status of my license application , no reply. Then i emailed the address posted by Swoffer and i got a reply within an hour or two stating that they would get back to me with an update "during the next week." (maybe auto reply?) No update yet ofcourse. But to be honest with ya, i dont expect one at all. It is plain that they are in no rush at all to do their work  Have tried calling our local firearms office a couple of times too but no pickup. Maybe I should be calling 111? Might get an answer then if im lucky?   smh


I emailed that project address over the weekend and got the "we'll get back to you". Well today they told me that my licence was ok'd on the 3rd of this month for renewal but they are having to do more looking into where my new E cat is at.

at least Im legal again

----------


## TheJanitar

> I emailed that project address over the weekend and got the "we'll get back to you". Well today they told me that my licence was ok'd on the 3rd of this month for renewal but they are having to do more looking into where my new E cat is at.
> 
> at least Im legal again


A reply from the police firearms department? U must be a great man to be worthy of such honor.

----------


## Krameranzac

> my renewal was delayed as i had a "black mark" placed against me for refusing to tell interviewer what i owned (all a-cat)


 @gonetropo

Interesting. Did they actually state it would affect your licence application?

----------


## Russian 22.

> A reply from the police firearms department? U must be a great man to be worthy of such honor.


Have you heard back from them? I got a phone call from the vetting agent at 8pm last night. Pretty good turn around considering that they got the file less than 2 weeks ago.

----------


## TheJanitar

> Have you heard back from them? I got a phone call from the vetting agent at 8pm last night. Pretty good turn around considering that they got the file less than 2 weeks ago.


Nope. Oh yes it took about 2 weeks for me as well to be contacted by the guy who does the interviews, which is good imo. He arranged the interviews quickly and efficiently. Good bloke too. Wish i still had his number so i could possibly give him a ring about it, but he isnt on their wesbite as i think the person who does the interviews is actually independent from and not part of the police firearms department (correct me if im wrong anyone). Which explains why the only prompt service i received was from him, because he is not part of the policing side of things. This is a rough hypothesis but makes sense to me, happy to be proven wrong  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gonetropo

> @gonetropo
> 
> Interesting. Did they actually state it would affect your licence application?


i refused to tell them and the old tart gave me a bad result. i found this out after calling the arms office to see where my new license was. the AO was great.she asked me to send a photo of my safe showing locking mech and fixing to wall and floor. she rang back shortly after and hey presto i got a new card the following week.
the woman who came to the house to interview the wife and i told me it was law that i had to disclose what we owned. i corrected her that only firearms needing an endorsement needed to be disclosed and registered. from what i gather she is still asking people what they own.

----------


## Krameranzac

> i refused to tell them and the old tart gave me a bad result. i found this out after calling the arms office to see where my new license was. the AO was great.she asked me to send a photo of my safe showing locking mech and fixing to wall and floor. she rang back shortly after and hey presto i got a new card the following week.
> the woman who came to the house to interview the wife and i told me it was law that i had to disclose what we owned. i corrected her that only firearms needing an endorsement needed to be disclosed and registered. from what i gather she is still asking people what they own.



Well done. A guy I know had the same issue. He handed the vetting officer a copy of the Arms Act 83 and Regulations 92 and asked where it said in either document that he had to provide his A cat serial numbers. The interview concluded very shortly thereafter and nothing more was said on the matter.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> my renewal was delayed as i had a "black mark" placed against me for refusing to tell interviewer what i owned (all a-cat)


you should let kiwigunblog know that, and put in a complaint.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> I think so. I emailed our local firearms office regarding the status of my license application , no reply. Then i emailed the address posted by Swoffer and i got a reply within an hour or two stating that they would get back to me with an update "during the next week." (maybe auto reply?) No update yet ofcourse. But to be honest with ya, i dont expect one at all. It is plain that they are in no rush at all to do their work  Have tried calling our local firearms office a couple of times too but no pickup. Maybe I should be calling 111? Might get an answer then if im lucky?   smh




they'll send you a taxi.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Nope. Oh yes it took about 2 weeks for me as well to be contacted by the guy who does the interviews, which is good imo. He arranged the interviews quickly and efficiently. Good bloke too. Wish i still had his number so i could possibly give him a ring about it, but he isnt on their wesbite as i think the person who does the interviews is actually independent from and not part of the police firearms department (correct me if im wrong anyone). Which explains why the only prompt service i received was from him, because he is not part of the policing side of things. This is a rough hypothesis but makes sense to me, happy to be proven wrong


Are you waiting for the printers on Australia or Wellington to print one out?

Yeah i was pleasantly surprised by how quickly it all got organised.

Yup. Separate from the police. They might be un sworn officers or civilian contractors. But from what I can gather a boy (or girl) in blue doesn't come to your house. 






> you should let kiwigunblog know that, and put in a complaint.


That's a good idea. People will always over reach their powers if allowed.

----------


## TheJanitar

> Are you waiting for the printers on Australia or Wellington to print one out?
> 
> Yeah i was pleasantly surprised by how quickly it all got organised.
> 
> Yup. Separate from the police. They might be un sworn officers or civilian contractors. But from what I can gather a boy (or girl) in blue doesn't come to your house. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea the guy said theyre printing them in Wellington.

Im still wondering if i can somehow get in contact with one of the officers around here, if i can get some form of proof (license number?) to use in the mean time while im waiting for the plastic to come.. Im fairly sure my application form would have been accepted by now so shouldnt be a problem? Also why the hell dont they use the same system as NZTA when it comes to giving out temporary licenses, If both of your interviews are successful then i dont see what stops them from writing out a temporary license?

----------


## Russian 22.

> Yea the guy said theyre printing them in Wellington.
> 
> Im still wondering if i can somehow get in contact with one of the officers around here, if i can get some form of proof (license number?) to use in the mean time while im waiting for the plastic to come.. Im fairly sure my application form would have been accepted by now so shouldnt be a problem? Also why the hell dont they use the same system as NZTA when it comes to giving out temporary licenses, If both of your interviews are successful then i dont see what stops them from writing out a temporary license?


Depending on the arms officer you can get the dealer or seller to call them up and they can confirm that you are licensed. 

It has to be photo ID. That way you can't get a John smith using another John smith's temp license. You can't do many illegal things with a temp drivers license I'd imagine but you could buy a hell of a lot of a cat rifles if you had a temp firearms licence.

----------


## TheJanitar

> Depending on the arms officer you can get the dealer or seller to call them up and they can confirm that you are licensed. 
> 
> It has to be photo ID. That way you can't get a John smith using another John smith's temp license. You can't do many illegal things with a temp drivers license I'd imagine but you could buy a hell of a lot of a cat rifles if you had a temp firearms licence.


in that case, will i possibly be able to walk out with a gun if the dealer rings up the AO and he confirms i have a license? seems too good to be true almost.

Ohh i see, that does make sense but surely there is a work around, how about finding some way to match the temp license with a drivers license? then its basically photo ID.

----------


## Russian 22.

> in that case, will i possibly be able to walk out with a gun if the dealer rings up the AO and he confirms i have a license? seems too good to be true almost.
> 
> Ohh i see, that does make sense but surely there is a work around, how about finding some way to match the temp license with a drivers license? then its basically photo ID.


Yup. I have heard of people doing that on here.

Probably too easy to counterfeit a drivers license and then tack on a fake firearms licence number. Heather managed to do it without the photo ID. 


The wait sucks but I don't think that it's a hardship unless they are taking more than a month to print it.

----------


## TheJanitar

> Yup. I have heard of people doing that on here.
> 
> Probably too easy to counterfeit a drivers license and then tack on a fake firearms licence number. Heather managed to do it without the photo ID. 
> 
> 
> The wait sucks but I don't think that it's a hardship unless they are taking more than a month to print it.


Cool ill give it a go later and come back with my results.

Yea its pretty frustrating especially with winter approaching fast... would like to head out some time before the brunt of it is here. 

Been more than a month for me now definitely  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Cool ill give it a go later and come back with my results.
> 
> Yea its pretty frustrating especially with winter approaching fast... would like to head out some time before the brunt of it is here. 
> 
> Been more than a month for me now definitely


Bugger. If you don't hear back from them soon the complaint section will probably help. 

Winter could be a good time to get out there. Less people about and if you have warm dry gear should be ok.

----------


## Ernie

> Have you heard back from them? I got a phone call from the vetting agent at 8pm last night. Pretty good turn around considering that they got the file less than 2 weeks ago.


Im working nights this week. When I crawled out of bed at 2pm this afternoon there was a message on the ansaphone from local AO. All cleared on renewal and the E cat is a go, so away for printing on monday and into my sticky little mitts in 2 weeks she reckons .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ernie

> Nope. Oh yes it took about 2 weeks for me as well to be contacted by the guy who does the interviews, which is good imo. He arranged the interviews quickly and efficiently. Good bloke too. Wish i still had his number so i could possibly give him a ring about it, but he isnt on their wesbite as i think the person who does the interviews is actually independent from and not part of the police firearms department (correct me if im wrong anyone). Which explains why the only prompt service i received was from him, because he is not part of the policing side of things. This is a rough hypothesis but makes sense to me, happy to be proven wrong


I had my own renewal and appliction for E Cat done by a civvy guy, but Ive been a referee for 2 other people recently and visited the cop shop to do one interview with a plain clothes guy and one phone interview with an actual cop for the other, so I dont know how it works really, although the cop interview was for my mates app, who is also a cop, so maybe a peer review thing

----------


## Russian 22.

> Im working nights this week. When I crawled out of bed at 2pm this afternoon there was a message on the ansaphone from local AO. All cleared on renewal and the E cat is a go, so away for printing on monday and into my sticky little mitts in 2 weeks she reckons .


2 weeks for printing would be awesome. What's the first rifle on the list to buy?

How was the e cat process like?

----------


## TheJanitar

Alright, so i tried ringing the firearms office yesterday evening, no pick up. so after all the emails and the phone calls that seem to have gone unheard, i got fed up and filled in a dissatisfaction form last night. an hour or two passed and i got an email back from them saying they will forward my complaint to the firearms response team. this morning i got a reply to my email enquiry about the status of my license, which i sent out around 10 days ago, Interesting coincidence... (pretty sure the complaint has something to do with this)

The email said that my license was successfully processed and that it was sent out to the printer on May 8, and if i do not get my license in the mail by the end of this month then I should get back to them.

Stoked to finally get an update  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Alright, so i tried ringing the firearms office yesterday evening, no pick up. so after all the emails and the phone calls that seem to have gone unheard, i got fed up and filled in a dissatisfaction form last night. an hour or two passed and i got an email back from them saying they will forward my complaint to the firearms response team. this morning i got a reply to my email enquiry about the status of my license, which i sent out around 10 days ago, Interesting coincidence... (pretty sure the complaint has something to do with this)
> 
> The email said that my license was successfully processed and that it was sent out to the printer on May 8, and if i do not get my license in the mail by the end of this month then I should get back to them.
> 
> Stoked to finally get an update


Squeaky wheels gets the grease. Good to hear that the complaint process works.

----------


## TheJanitar

wtf..... just went to check the mailbox, here it is!!!! can this be a coincidence or is this the complaints process at work???? 

Gun shopping time boys!!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> wtf..... just went to check the mailbox, here it is!!!! can this be a coincidence or is this the complaints process at work???? 
> 
> Gun shopping time boys!!!!!


Which rifle are yah thinking of getting?

----------


## Tommy

> wtf..... just went to check the mailbox, here it is!!!! can this be a coincidence or is this the complaints process at work???? 
> 
> Gun shopping time boys!!!!!


Imagine my surprise

----------


## TheJanitar

> Which rifle are yah thinking of getting?


Was dead set on getting a t3x lite in 7mm-08.. Went to hunting and fishing today in pukekohe, talked to one of the guys there and when I said 7mm08 he pounced on the idea immediately... Said that he is a professional hunting guide and that he's seen more wounded/missed animals with 7mm-08's than any other caliber and recommended I get a 308, so yea that kind of put me off getting the 7mm-08 (which they had in Stock). But then when I asked him if they had a t3x in 308 in Stock, he shuffled all over the place and couldn't find one. Funny how he and his colleague changed their tune after that, suddenly the 7mm-08 was "not such a bad caliber" any more and I should "not let their opinions affect what I buy"... Sale people I tell ya. Walked out not feeling comfortable with a purchase at all. They were friendly tho at least but yea. Any other auckland gun stores I could try out with decent selection of stock? Serious shooters? Gun city?

----------


## Tommy

> Was dead set on getting a t3x lite in 7mm-08.. Went to hunting and fishing today in pukekohe, talked to one of the guys there and when I said 7mm08 he pounced on the idea immediately... Said that he is a professional hunting guide and that he's seen more wounded/missed animals with 7mm-08's than any other caliber and recommended I get a 308, so yea that kind of put me off getting the 7mm-08 (which they had in Stock). But then when I asked him if they had a t3x in 308 in Stock, he shuffled all over the place and couldn't find one. Funny how he and his colleague changed their tune after that, suddenly the 7mm-08 was "not such a bad caliber" any more and I should "not let their opinions affect what I buy"... Sale people I tell ya. Walked out not feeling comfortable with a purchase at all. They were friendly tho at least but yea. Any other auckland gun stores I could try out with decent selection of stock? Serious shooters? Gun city?


When I first started driving I didn't buy a new car.

----------


## TheJanitar

> When I first started driving I didn't buy a new car.


Well I see second hand tikkas going for over a grand all the time... Looks like they hold their value wayy too well to justify buying used. I will easily pay an extra 200-300 bucks for something new and know zero shots have been placed through the barrel.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Was dead set on getting a t3x lite in 7mm-08.. Went to hunting and fishing today in pukekohe, talked to one of the guys there and when I said 7mm08 he pounced on the idea immediately... Said that he is a professional hunting guide and that he's seen more wounded/missed animals with 7mm-08's than any other caliber and recommended I get a 308, so yea that kind of put me off getting the 7mm-08 (which they had in Stock). But then when I asked him if they had a t3x in 308 in Stock, he shuffled all over the place and couldn't find one. Funny how he and his colleague changed their tune after that, suddenly the 7mm-08 was "not such a bad caliber" any more and I should "not let their opinions affect what I buy"... Sale people I tell ya. Walked out not feeling comfortable with a purchase at all. They were friendly tho at least but yea. Any other auckland gun stores I could try out with decent selection of stock? Serious shooters? Gun city?


There's reloaders, Sai.

Assuming that you don't have any shooting experience then I'd suggest that you look up which calibers barnaul sell (223. 243. 7.62 x 39. 7.62 x 54 r, 308 etc)

and then get a second hand rifle in one of their calibers. 243 and up is good for deer. My reasoning is is that the rounds are cheap so you can easily afford to buy a fair bit and spend a couple of weekends shooting to get rid of any flinch etc.

I am planning on getting a second hand 308. Powerful enough for all nz game. (Good for thar and chamois too? Not sure.) Barnaul for goats and decent ammunition for deer. 

There's a 308 Mauser on the forum. 400 bucks. Comes with a red field scope and then all you need is a suppressor. 

Or there was a Swedish Mauser for 500 bucks up in kerikeri hunting and fishing. Good caliber too.

If you go to gun city leave your bank card at home as they're bloody expensive.

That's my 2 cents.

----------


## TheJanitar

> There's reloaders, Sai.
> 
> Assuming that you don't have any shooting experience then I'd suggest that you look up which calibers barnaul sell (223. 243. 7.62 x 39. 7.62 x 54 r, 308 etc)
> 
> and then get a second hand rifle in one of their calibers. 243 and up is good for deer. My reasoning is is that the rounds are cheap so you can easily afford to buy a fair bit and spend a couple of weekends shooting to get rid of any flinch etc.
> 
> I am planning on getting a second hand 308. Powerful enough for all nz game. (Good for thar and chamois too? Not sure.) Barnaul for goats and decent ammunition for deer. 
> 
> There's a 308 Mauser on the forum. 400 bucks. Comes with a red field scope and then all you need is a suppressor. 
> ...


oh yes have heard good thing about reloaders..

Just saw PMC sell ammo in 308 (FMJ and soft point) and same price as barnaul.. looks better quality to me too.

Yea ill keep an eye out on here, just seeing second rifles that i want go for $200 cheaper than new doesnt make sense to me.

Will probably go 308 now for first rifle as the ammo selection is much much better for someone like me who wont be reloading.

----------


## Russian 22.

> oh yes have heard good thing about reloaders..
> 
> Just saw PMC sell ammo in 308 (FMJ and soft point) and same price as barnaul.. looks better quality to me too.
> 
> Yea ill keep an eye out on here, just seeing second rifles that i want go for $200 cheaper than new doesnt make sense to me.
> 
> Will probably go 308 now for first rifle as the ammo selection is much much better for someone like me who wont be reloading.


You'd want soft point. I will have a look at p m c. 

Same. If you are keen on a new rifle howa do a 7.63 x 39 mini action for 950 bucks. Has a cheap Nikko Stirling scope but apparently a very nice rifle. That's from reloaders.

----------


## TheJanitar

> You'd want soft point. I will have a look at p m c. 
> 
> Same. If you are keen on a new rifle howa do a 7.63 x 39 mini action for 950 bucks. Has a cheap Nikko Stirling scope but apparently a very nice rifle. That's from reloaders.


Yea PMC 308 FMJ is 5 bucks cheaper for 20 rounds ($25). And theyll be fine for target practice. will get some federal or winchester soft points for hunting though.

got the scope and rings so will get a bare rifle. Gonna see if serious shooters or gun city can chuck in a free gun bag and a pack of ammo haha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Yea PMC 308 FMJ is 5 bucks cheaper for 20 rounds ($25). And theyll be fine for target practice. will get some federal or winchester soft points for hunting though.
> 
> got the scope and rings so will get a bare rifle. Gonna see if serious shooters or gun city can chuck in a free gun bag and a pack of ammo haha


There was a link here for a hard case gun bag for 50 bucks new.

----------


## Ernie

Already got a pile of guns and the e cat will be the AR already in the cupboard. Process is straight forward enough, just have the security and good reason to want the endorsement, firearm user history, any quals. in shooting, knowing what you want to buy etc

----------


## Biggun708

Don't get caught up in the which caliber debate.. if it's shooting 140-160gn pills at over 2600-3000fps it will kill deer when placed in the boiler room... if it wounds it is because the shot wasn't placed well.. if it misses it's because you pointed the rifle in the wrong direction... I bought my 708 because it had a nice piece of wood.... I've missed deer with it and I've wounded derr with it . But I've killed very quickly and efficiently a whole shitload more than have got away... Caliber arguments are for people with far too much time on their hands, ie counter jumpers at sports shops... I should know I did it for a lot of years  :Have A Nice Day: 


> Was dead set on getting a t3x lite in 7mm-08.. Went to hunting and fishing today in pukekohe, talked to one of the guys there and when I said 7mm08 he pounced on the idea immediately... Said that he is a professional hunting guide and that he's seen more wounded/missed animals with 7mm-08's than any other caliber and recommended I get a 308, so yea that kind of put me off getting the 7mm-08 (which they had in Stock). But then when I asked him if they had a t3x in 308 in Stock, he shuffled all over the place and couldn't find one. Funny how he and his colleague changed their tune after that, suddenly the 7mm-08 was "not such a bad caliber" any more and I should "not let their opinions affect what I buy"... Sale people I tell ya. Walked out not feeling comfortable with a purchase at all. They were friendly tho at least but yea. Any other auckland gun stores I could try out with decent selection of stock? Serious shooters? Gun city?

----------


## Gapped axe

what jump counters?? would like to see you do it now

----------


## Biggun708

More of a roll these days!!!!


> what jump counters?? would like to see you do it now

----------


## Sideshow

So your next post The Janitar will be from the gun porn link :XD:

----------


## TheJanitar

> So your next post The Janitar will be from the gun porn link


Just waiting till i get my scope sorted  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

Got my license. The wait for the printers to get around to doing it begins. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## yogi

Finally my license turned up on may 18 after applying for it first week of January. So around 4.5 months waiting time.
It had expired 15 April.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just had the vetter around....he said around two months wait for the license.

----------


## SGR

Was vetted 2 weeks ago, rung up today and got my license number and was able to purchase !

----------


## inglishill

It has been about four weeks since the Vetter came over, so it should turn up any day now I suspect. The old one does not run out for a little while yet so fingers crossed.

----------


## Russian 22.

> It has been about four weeks since the Vetter came over, so it should turn up any day now I suspect. The old one does not run out for a little while yet so fingers crossed.


I admire your optimism haha. If the threads anything to go by its a long wait.

----------


## veitnamcam

The Vetter did say that there is an upcoming policy change that may upset a few people namely If you want the license renewed you will be home when they tell you to be home rather than trying to fit around you.

----------


## Sideshow

That's what happens in the U.K. They do give you a few dates to choose from though.

----------


## outdoorlad

> The Vetter did say that there is an upcoming policy change that may upset a few people namely If you want the license renewed you will be home when they tell you to be home rather than trying to fit around you.


A cynic would say that's another way to stop folk getting/keeping a licence, it's just not practical for a lot of people

----------


## Cigar

When the vetter rang me, he asked if I would be home Saturday morning, it was a long weekend too (Waitangi), they must be busy to be working long weekends, or a lot of people aren't available on weekdays.

----------


## zimmer

> When the vetter rang me, he asked if I would be home Saturday morning, it was a long weekend too (Waitangi), they must be busy to be working long weekends, or a lot of people aren't available on weekdays.


Vetted last Friday in the middle of the day which was suitable and agreed timing for us both. The whole experience was completely hassle free, certainly not like I am reading about on this forum. He was very civil as were we - wife renewing as well.
Some areas must have arsehole vetters or people are rubbing them up the wrong way.

Our local man told me it is a 7 day of the week job for him so he obviously works in with the Mon to Fri 9 to fivers.

No recording of serial numbers, he didn't even offer let alone pressure.

FAL Expires in 4 weeks - yes I did submit my renewal in plenty of time. By his estimate my FAL will be very expired b4 new one arrives.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A cynic would say that's another way to stop folk getting/keeping a licence, it's just not practical for a lot of people


Well yes maybe  but he made the point that you have to take time off work etc to go renew your driver's license so it's not really any different to that.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

I just received a text from a random number which I can't call back saying that 

Regarding firearms application. Have you been to the Mountain Safety Course. if not please reply asap to book.

I did the course on the 1st of march and have been vetted already so maybe there's been a but if miscommunication. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> Well yes maybe  but he made the point that you have to take time off work etc to go renew your driver's license so it's not really any different to that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


That's prob not music to the ears for someone that had a "lifetime" license at one point though  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That's prob not music to the ears for someone that had a "lifetime" license at one point though


No probably not.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

I got a call the other day from a vetter. I'd agreed to be a referee for a mate, and had since forgotten. I'd filled the form in a couple of months back. Anyway, 4-5 questions later we were done. Personally, I'd like to be interviewed abit longer, but he'd obviously passed his initial interview with flying colours, so only needed to make sure our answers were the same.
 Makes me wonder about the shady character applying with a couple of mates, whether background checks would raise a flag or not

----------


## Ernie

> Well yes maybe  but he made the point that you have to take time off work etc to go renew your driver's license so it's not really any different to that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I really want my guns, so time off to sort stuff out is ok by me

----------


## veitnamcam

> I really want my guns, so time off to sort stuff out is ok by me


The tricky bit is getting your wife in the same place at the same time.....almost be easier to be single!

----------


## Pengy

> The tricky bit is getting your wife in the same place at the same time.....almost be easier to be single!


 :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## paulbrady

> Was vetted 2 weeks ago, rung up today and got my license number and was able to purchase !


Same got vetted 10 days ago and was told 3 weeks for the card to arrive. Will post here if it arrives that quickly

----------


## outdoorlad

> Well yes maybe  but he made the point that you have to take time off work etc to go renew your driver's license so it's not really any different to that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Slightly different as you need your spouse there too, with a drivers licence you can rock up to the AA at lunch time, etc & do it in 15min, no appointment necessary. 

As an aside, I dropped my paperwork in last Wednesday and did the interview this morning after he rang yesterday to sort a time out, same guy who did my wife's one recently so quick & painless over a cup of tea. Now the wait for the licence. 

 He said there are 12 vettors covering the wider Canterbury region.

----------


## Russian 22.

Just got an email saying that I should receive mine in a month so here's hoping. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## paulbrady

> Same got vetted 10 days ago and was told 3 weeks for the card to arrive. Will post here if it arrives that quickly


licence turned up today  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hutch

Got mine in the mail today, so just over 1 month from the interview to card in hand.

----------


## timattalon

I just did my renewal early after hearing about these delays. I am not due for renewal for a few months yet (Expires september) but the way this year has vanished so far, september is ot that far away.....And the vetting officer informs me that my new license will still be dated from the expiry date on the old one. I guess I will find out when it gets here....

----------


## SGR

> Was vetted 2 weeks ago, rung up today and got my license number and was able to purchase !



Turned up  today  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> I just did my renewal early after hearing about these delays. I am not due for renewal for a few months yet (Expires september) but the way this year has vanished so far, september is ot that far away.....And the vetting officer informs me that my new license will still be dated from the expiry date on the old one. I guess I will find out when it gets here....


Sorry to tell you it won't be dated from the expiry date, I got in early too because of the delays and mine didn't run out until July 2017 however my new one is dated from the end of March so I lost 4 months   :Pissed Off:

----------


## Ryan

> Sorry to tell you it won't be dated from the expiry date, I got in early too because of the delays and mine didn't run out until July 2017 however my new one is dated from the end of March so I lost 4 months


Sounds like the passport erm... "scam".

----------


## Hutch

My new one starts from the expiry date of the old one. It arrived a day after the old one expired so maybe just good timing?

----------


## 10-Ring

> Sorry to tell you it won't be dated from the expiry date, I got in early too because of the delays and mine didn't run out until July 2017 however my new one is dated from the end of March so I lost 4 months


Ask your AO to have a new licence sent to you with the correct expiry date on it.

----------


## Russian 22.

Received mime today. So 2 weeks wait.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## samusugiru

Hi All,
It took 4-5 weeks to get my card after I got my letter of Approval.

----------


## oraki

Totally off topic, but same thing really. 
I went into town on Tuesday and renewed my drivers licence. No big deal, except having to get a Drs medical because of my HT, usual paperwork and mugshot taken. My new one arrived today, 3 working days after submitting. 
I'd hazard a guess to say that there's a hell of a lot more people renewing drivers licences than FA licences. Sure, no background checks, interviews or anything else, but that's a pretty good turnaround. Why does it take so long for your FA licence to be printed etc when it's the same process

----------


## zimmer

> Totally off topic, but same thing really. 
> I went into town on Tuesday and renewed my drivers licence. No big deal, except having to get a Drs medical because of my HT, usual paperwork and mugshot taken. My new one arrived today, 3 working days after submitting. 
> I'd hazard a guess to say that there's a hell of a lot more people renewing drivers licences than FA licences. Sure, no background checks, interviews or anything else, but that's a pretty good turnaround. Why does it take so long for your FA licence to be printed etc when it's the same process


All done thru a private agency (AA?) and not a govt dept?

----------


## timattalon

> Sorry to tell you it won't be dated from the expiry date, I got in early too because of the delays and mine didn't run out until July 2017 however my new one is dated from the end of March so I lost 4 months


I spoke to the AO yesterday and he assurred me that because I applied within 6 months of the expiry that the new period starts at the date of my old expiry. So the new license will expire 10 years from the date of my old expiry date.

----------


## timattalon

> All done thru a private agency (AA?) and not a govt dept?



Yes maybe, but I know the AA is not immune from idiocy and has hired a few drongos /drop kicks as well. When my wife went in to renew hers there was quite a queue for the eye machine. Everyone who used it was told to go see an optometrist because they could not see anything in their left eye. 8 people in a row blind in their left eye and NONE of them ever noticed before???? Stupid bitch behind the counter had not figured out the left bulb had blown and was automatic fail for everyone who used the machine. There was nothing but blackness in the left side to see. I was not happy as there was crying and tears because my wife was already very sensitive about her eyes having been seeing the ophthalmologist frequently over previous twelve months in order to save her eyesight.(Successful) There was letters sent, complaints made and a phone vent as well.

----------


## Russian 22.

Mime took 2 weeks. I am pretty happy with that turn around. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## inglishill

Mine turned up in the post today, so no issues from me.

----------


## Jexla

Good to see things are finally getting sorted. Wonder why it took so god damn long and so much effort....

----------


## veitnamcam

Received mine today so 5 weeks from submitting the forms,3 weeks from vetting.

----------


## Bugsplat

My recent renewal from submission to letter confirming approval  took 16 elapsed days and total days to new card in hand 42.
Expiry on new card 10 years from date of confirmed approval letter not from expiry of old license, so I lost some months there.
Wellington region.

----------


## gonetropo

father in-law applied for a renewal, interviewer came around and interviewed him and the wife, inspected security etc. upset ma-inlaw with some of the questions.
so now 3 or 4 weeks later they want a new photo as he "looks too young in the photo compared to his real age"

----------


## tetawa

Just received mine 3 weeks after vetting, expiry date is been brought forward 3 months from the old licence.

----------


## Jexla

> father in-law applied for a renewal, interviewer came around and interviewed him and the wife, inspected security etc. upset ma-inlaw with some of the questions.
> so now 3 or 4 weeks later they want a new photo as he "looks too young in the photo compared to his real age"


New photo being new from what? Application or licence before that?

----------


## gonetropo

> New photo being new from what? Application or licence before that?


he had a new photo, but cops said he didnt look 69 on it

----------


## Tommy

> he had a new photo, but cops said he didnt look 69 on it


Wonder what Goldie Hawn would have to do. For the record, yes  :Thumbsup:

----------

